# Sunnybrook Milk Bottles.



## milkmandan (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and I'm looking for some old bottles that are from my family's farm. The bottles are Sunnybrook Milk Bottles. Phone number S-5255. This was my great grandfather's farm in Tampa, Fl. My father, my brothers, and me are currently running it in Lecanto, Fl. Please send me any pics and info you have and I would like to purchase them. hope to get some feedback on where to locate some. It would mean a lot to me.
 Thanks,
 Daniel


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome. Being from New England I can't much help but I hope some one will. You may think about digging around the farm or under the barn. There may be a hoard around there. Good luck, Eric


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Daniel,

 Welcome to these parts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.

Harry Pristis may still have one.

 Good luck in your quest.


----------



## milkmandan (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I talked to Harry and he does have one. So it is a start. The one he has will be the oldest one my family will have so it's pretty cool.


----------



## jacksaint (Aug 17, 2013)

I worked at Sunny Brook Dairy as a milkman for 1969 - 1971 while going to USF. I would love to see a picture of the milk trucks we used to drive with the Sunny Brook picture on the side.


----------



## coreya (Aug 18, 2013)

I used to drink that milk when we lived in st.pete in the 50's-60's!! It's strange the things you remember as you get older [][][]


----------



## ellasmom2010 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Sunnybrook Milk Bottles.*

My dad and I have a few of these exact bottles in a barn here in Georgia. Feel free to email me. I would love to know more about the farm and the history on these bottles. ashleycmead@yahoo.com


----------



## ddsteve (Oct 28, 2020)

jacksaint said:


> I worked at Sunny Brook Dairy as a milkman for 1969 - 1971 while going to USF. I would love to see a picture of the milk trucks we used to drive with the Sunny Brook picture on the side.


Hello Jack~ Are you still on here?...Sunny Brook was my Dad's dairy...He & my Mom have both passed...I loved the dairy...So when you were delivering milk, I believe the plant had moved from Osborne Ave, out to where the new plant was built on the farm itself...Would love to hear back from you and see if you ever got a picture of the milk truck you drove... Regards, Dora Lovelace Stevenson


----------



## ddsteve (Oct 28, 2020)

ellasmom2010 said:


> *Re:  RE: Sunnybrook Milk Bottles.*
> 
> My dad and I have a few of these exact bottles in a barn here in Georgia. Feel free to email me. I would love to know more about the farm and the history on these bottles. ashleycmead@yahoo.com


Hello Ashley~ Are you still on here...I emailed you but maybe you changed your email address as it did not go through...Feel free to email me @ yborlady@yahoo.com...Thanks Dora Lovelace Stevenson


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 28, 2020)

ddsteve said:


> Hello Ashley~ Are you still on here...I emailed you but maybe you changed your email address as it did not go through...Feel free to email me @ yborlady@yahoo.com...Thanks Dora Lovelace Stevenson


You might try clicking on their use names and start a CONVERSATION with them.  That will at least leave a message from you on their accounts.


----------

